# MF220-4 Clutch Problem



## Ridgewater (Jan 20, 2007)

Dear All,

I have dropped the clutch on my MF220

By this I mean that I cannot disengage the clutch or put it in gear without having to crash the box.

The pedal works fine and when crashed the clutch is weel engaged

Can anyone give me a few pointers as to the likely fix.

Thanks in advance


:tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Ridgewater! Nice to see you all know about us from down under. 

What you are describing sounds like the clutch disk has stuck to the flywheel and or pressure plate and may also be a case of being stuck on the transmission input shaft. This is a very common occurance on manual gear shift tractors that have set unused for extended periods of time without having the clutch pedal blocked up about an inch to half inch. 

In some cases the tractor can be put in gear while not running and then attempt to start but be VERY careful as the tractor will take off forward suddenly when the engine starts up. Be sure nothing is in the way and you have a clear area to drive it around in. Sometimes after driving the tractor around for awhile the clutch will come loose other times not. 

If not you may be able to remove the inspection cover from the clutch bell housing and use a thin plexiglass wedge/scrapper or a very thing screw driver (worst case) and gently tap the wedge in between the clutch disk and pressure plate as well as flywheel while someone holds the clutch pedal all the way down. This does not alway work either.

Other hook a chain to the draw bar (caution! hook the chain to the draw bar ONLY! If you hook the chain up too high up on the rear of the tractor, the front can rare up on you and flip the tractor on its back) Hook the other end of the chain to a big tree or other immovable object and then with the tractor off, put the transmission in the lowest gear, continuing to hold the clutch pedal all the way down, and start the tractor. It will immediately take off lurching forward until the chain get taught. Hopefully the clutch disk with break loose.

If this does not work, you will more than likely have to split the tractor and get at the clutch directly. 

If you do get the clutch to break loose, do not let the tractor set with the clutch pedal unblocked. ie: use a block of wood the appropriate size to hold the clutch pedal in engaging the pressure plate about a half to one inch. 

We have several posts on this subject here. Try a search using "clutch stuck". 

Here is an another post on this subject:



424 with a stuck clutch  

More posts on this subject 

Good luck and let us know how you make out with it.


----------



## Ridgewater (Jan 20, 2007)

Chief thanks for the quick reply and welcome. Yes the internet makes short quick work of a lot of distance.

Your diagnosis is on the ball. I use the Fergie every month or so to top swamp grass and the like on a lifestyle block 2 hrs north.

Once resolved I will follow your tip re blocking.. makes sense.

I have a chain which should be perfect for the job.

I have an issue in that I need to have the tractor in the S position to start. Is there a way to overcome this cutout?

Do you know if my model has an inspection panel?

I don't have a manual, but I see that they are available.

In the 424 thread there is a reference to live PTO
If I have to engage my PTO, I take it that that is a manual PTO

Thanks 




:tractorsm


----------



## Ridgewater (Jan 20, 2007)

Okay
Finally got back up North.
Worked out  how to short the saftey switch
Warmed the tractor up, Positioned it close to a good post and hooked the chain up. Put it in MEdium 3 and started with foot hard down on clutch. Stretched the chain and stalled. Reversed up and did it again. This time didnt stall and if I let the clutch go
the drive re-engaged.
Dont know if it helped but second time round but dis-engaged the four wheel drive.
Needed to adjust the travel on the clutch, to minmise the crunch when engaging. Seems to sort itself out once it is up and running(warm).-Any thoughts?
Clutch blocked so be interesting to see how it all is next time
Thanks

army


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds like you were able to break the clutch disk loose. Hopefully next time you come back it will be ready to use.


----------

